# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  KEIFEI HGH real or fake PICS

## ridedivefx

Hi Guys, Got my hands on this batch and wondering if anyone else has run the same hgh. 

The packing is high quality, the vials have a puck not powder and the gray tops of KEIFEI embossed on it. Comes with 10 2ml sterile water amps with batch number but the hgh vial has no batch number on it

any takers?

----------


## Shemmari

hey ridedivefx,

i'm currently using the same HGH combined with winstrol from the same company, so far i had good results but to be honest i'm not sure if the results are from the HGH or the winstrol, so far been good the only annoying thing was mixing the water with the powder every few days.


cheers

----------


## ridedivefx

> hey ridedivefx,
> 
> i'm currently using the same HGH combined with winstrol from the same company, so far i had good results but to be honest i'm not sure if the results are from the HGH or the winstrol, so far been good the only annoying thing was mixing the water with the powder every few days.
> *****
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the feedback but sorry we cannot discuss prices on the open forum. 

How long have you been using the GH and have noticed any GH sides?

Any one else with any 1st hand experience...???

----------


## SlimmerMe

Shemmari..

Please read the rules and edit your post. Thanks~

----------


## ridedivefx

BUMP - any one!

----------


## dru23

know someone whom has used this brand throughout the course of 3 runs now and loves it. g2g

----------


## ridedivefx

Well I started and shot twice already. Nothing really out of the ordinary now, but the vacuum in the vial was quite noticeable, cause i have read some generics did not have any vacuum. 

I will post back in a week or 2 of the progress.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Well I started and shot twice already. Nothing really out of the ordinary now, but the vacuum in the vial was quite noticeable, cause i have read some generics did not have any vacuum. 
> 
> I will post back in a week or 2 of the progress.


One of my friends ran it once and got very sore wrist. Honestly, I do not know what to think about its potency because it's impossible for me to tell without actually using it for a few months. GH effects take a long time to manifest and much of this generic GH is not really GH as marcus300 has stated many many times. I'm sorry I could not be of more assistance. You are now a guinnea pig..

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I've just seen so many fakes that I'm pretty skeptical all the time of HGH. The best way to tell is just use it and see if you get sides. Second best is to have a source you can trust.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> One of my friends ran it once and got very sore wrist. Honestly, I do not know what to think about its potency because it's impossible for me to tell without actually using it for a few months. GH effects take a long time to manifest and much of this generic GH is not really GH as marcus300 has stated many many times. I'm sorry I could not be of more assistance. *You are now a guinnea pig..*


This phrase should be added to the Chinese thread: 

"Chinese HGH Concerns: You are now a guinea pig."

----------


## Shemmari

> Shemmari..
> 
> Please read the rules and edit your post. Thanks~


sorry i didn't know about that will put that in mind next time  :Smilie:

----------


## Shemmari

> Thanks for the feedback but sorry we cannot discuss prices on the open forum. 
> 
> How long have you been using the GH and have noticed any GH sides?
> 
> Any one else with any 1st hand experience...???


hey bro, 

i've been using it for 2 months and as i said i'm using it with winstrol , i've noticed some changes which was good enough for 2 months i guess but i noticed some joints pain but i can't really say if it's from the HGH or the winstrol  :Embarrassment:  ..
gonna get some stuff in my PCT like glucosamine they said it was good for joints, but to be honest i'm planning to get a well known HGH brand for my next cycle to avoid being the guinea pig!

----------


## the judge

its real but weak compared to others we have tried.my buddy started at 5ius and could tolerate it easily....... when on others 2-3ius at the most to start.probably need to do 8ius or more to get solid results.

----------


## juicyjohnny

I have Kefei "red tops" exp: 08-2015 ............... wtf are they real I cant find a thing on them ?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I have Kefei "red tops" exp: 08-2015 ............... wtf are they real I cant find a thing on them ?


nothing i would inject in myself

----------


## FCVtec

Kefei has been garbage for a while... Never seen that packaging you have, It's probably just the new look but wouldn't waste any money of mine on chinese hgh....ever.

----------


## sizzlechest

At best this stuff contains some 192.

----------


## ramacher

you can be only sure if you get it straight from the factory! not some secondhand dealer.

----------

